# A small gathering at Coventry Transport Museum



## Squadrone Rosso (Aug 11, 2009)

AROC East Midlands & friends visited the museum today. Last year was 21 degrees, today topped out at 4 so our numbers were depleted, especially in terms of classics & the 8c.

Anyway:-









































































Thanks to all that braved it:thumbs:

Cheers,

Simon


----------



## Squadrone Rosso (Aug 11, 2009)

Some more from our "proper" camera:-























































Cheers,

Simon


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

Some great pictures of some lovely cars. 👍


----------

